# half hitch braid



## REFLEXDEFLEX (May 1, 2008)

I can tell you how to make a finger sling. 
Other than that my skill with ropes are limited. 

Go to the classfield sling section. There's a guy who makes it. 
As long as u ensure him that you wont take his job, I'm sure he'll show you.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Check out my post www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=755260


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ak gator i can't decide on that on or this "knot",so i'm going to make both and then decide


----------



## megoody (Feb 27, 2007)

xibowhunter said:


> ak gator i can't decide on that on or this "knot",so i'm going to make both and then decide


How is this one made? I need another Pic and tutorial!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

megoody said:


> How is this one made? I need another Pic and tutorial!





thats what i'm trying to find out!!


----------



## hmthtrfan (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.freecraftunlimited.com/braided-lanyard.html

try this.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

hmthtrfan said:


> http://www.freecraftunlimited.com/braided-lanyard.html
> 
> try this.


thanks but,but thats not it


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks easy enough...
When you get to the place where you want the half hitch section, simply use an outside cord to tie a half hitch around the two center strands. Then do the same from the other end. If you alternate left and right, you should see the pattern shown in the picture.

Here's a single half hitch for reference:


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

i have to mess with it more ,before i sped the money on the paracord .i'm learning how to do all these different braids,with 1/4 in cord ,i'm going to buy enough para cord to make three and see which i like best ,but even though i know how to tie a half hitch for some reason your picture showed me what i was doing wrong ,my practice braid doesn't look good yet but at least i kind of have a direction to head in,thanks


----------



## Rush0011 (Nov 26, 2008)

I know this thread is a little old, but if you haven't got it worked out, here's a good link. The kid explains it pretty clearly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KTxzeYybyw


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Rush0011 said:


> I know this thread is a little old, but if you haven't got it worked out, here's a good link. The kid explains it pretty clearly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KTxzeYybyw


thanks i figured it out ,now i just have to get some paracord


----------



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

*cord*

where do you guys buy your differany colored para cords?
I want to start making differant things and i need a source.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Go to ubraidit.com. Great business and awesome selection.


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

How is this one made? I need another Pic and tutorial!


----------



## nateyj (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

clint999 said:


> How is this one made? I need another Pic and tutorial!


the same as the one ak gator made except you use alternating(colors) half hitches instead


----------



## ARShooter01 (Aug 10, 2008)

*para cord*

i make my slings the same way i use a round braid then cobra stitch then round braid again the cobera stitch is about a 1/2 inch wide to go across the back of your hand i get my cord off ebay there is a guy on there with a ton of colors if you would like i can pm u the sellers name or item number from his store


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

i figured out how to do all the stiches/braids: cobra,snake,half hitch ,i had a little trouble figuring out the diamond braid ,but eeven worked that out ,i learned them all using 5/16 cord ,cost me 2 bucks for one color , then when it was time to get paracord ,i just decided to buy one made up and be done ,i ordered a snake braid from dave in the classifieds


----------

